# Metrolink and Rancho Cucamonga



## lthanlon (Aug 17, 2010)

Wiseacre that I am, during my layover at LAUS I'd love to get a recording of a departure announcement for Rancho Cucamonga. I think the station is on the San Bernardino Metrolink. Does LAUS make a boarding announcement for this train? Do they honor Mel Blanc when they pronounce "Cucamonga"?


----------



## leemell (Aug 17, 2010)

lthanlon said:


> Wiseacre that I am, during my layover at LAUS I'd love to get a recording of a departure announcement for Rancho Cucamonga. I think the station is on the San Bernardino Metrolink. Does LAUS make a boarding announcement for this train? Do they honor Mel Blanc when they pronounce "Cucamonga"?


I don't know, but it was a standing joke with Jack Benny and Rodchester --- the announcer would stretch it out for almost 5 seconds. This is part of the reason that the city changed it's name from just "Cucamonga" to "Rancho Cucamonga".


----------



## Dan O (Aug 22, 2010)

lthanlon said:


> Wiseacre that I am, during my layover at LAUS I'd love to get a recording of a departure announcement for Rancho Cucamonga. I think the station is on the San Bernardino Metrolink. Does LAUS make a boarding announcement for this train? Do they honor Mel Blanc when they pronounce "Cucamonga"?


I think LAUS only says Metrolink to San Bernardino. I don't believe all of the stops are mentioned. The conductor says next stop Rancho Cucamonga when you get one station away.


----------



## lthanlon (Aug 22, 2010)

Hah! Thanks for the info. Guess I won't be recording any Cuc----------a---------monga!


----------



## DET63 (Aug 27, 2010)

For all the jokes that are made about Rancho Cu . . . . ca . . . . mong . . . a, I've been through there a few times, and it seems like a very nice place (upper class/upper-middle class), very clean and well kept-up.


----------

